# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Nueva depuradora en Boadilla del Monte (Madrid)

## Jonasino

http://www.abc.es/madrid/municipios/...409302130.html

----------

G20 (11-oct-2014),Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------

